

HN Poll: For or Against WikiLeaks and Why? - eevilspock

I think the Hacker Community's opposition or support for WikiLeaks may decide whether it survives.<p>Please post as concisely as possible why you are for or against WikiLeaks. If you are ambivilent, please explain.<p>To make it easier to read the arguments of each side, please post your argument as a reply under one of these three top level comments: "I oppose WikiLeaks", "I support WikiLeaks", "It's complicated". <p>If someone has already captured your reasoning more or less, vote it up and add any clarification under it. <p>[EDIT] People are voting but not providing their reasoning. Are people that afraid to go on the record one way or another?
======
eevilspock
I support WikiLeaks.

------
prodigal_erik
Please don't attempt to harvest karma using "polls" which are really just
disguised comments with no visible results. Flagged.

~~~
eevilspock
You presume that I care about Karma. Why not evaluate things on their merits
rather than cynical assumptions?

And what do you mean, "no visible results"?

~~~
prodigal_erik
Unlike when we use <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>, none of us can see
the scores of your comments.

~~~
eevilspock
Didn't know about that and it doesn't seem to be available anyhow.

Anyway, you make a good point about visibility but I could always have
published that.

Doesn't matter because this isn't getting traction anyway. Not a single
comment explaining why someone is for or against.

------
rrrazdan
I support free information. Knowing is mostly always better than not knowing.

------
eevilspock
It's Complicated.

------
eevilspock
I oppose WikiLeaks.

